# Accidentally added straight tap water...



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I was just doing a 50% water change on my 3 gallon. I started pouring a gallon of water into the filter, but about 1/3 of the gallon in, I realized I hadn't added any dechlorinator. I immediately went and got the dechlorinator and squirted some in. I put some in the gallon jug and finished filling it up.

Did I kill my filter bacteria or injure my betta/snails? As I said, it was only in the tank for under a minute...Never forgot this before, so I'm worried.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

They'll be fine, you might've killed your bacteria though if there's chlorine :c. If there is chlorine, it probably has because most sources say Chlorine kills beneficial bactera. I'm not 100% on this...I'm basing it off of what most sources and people I've seen said.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Hopefully it wasn't in there long enough to sterilize the tank, then...I don't particularly want to have to re-cycle the tank. :-( 

I wonder if the old water had dechlorinator left in it? Maybe it helped a little...


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Chlorine can kill bacteria if strong enough and left long enough. But, neither condition applies to your very minor error. 

If your cycle is strong and established (over 6 weeks or so), you can actually rinse your filter media in tapwater with no harmful effect. 

Bacteria ain't that wimpy.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

xD "bacteria ain't that wimpy". My new favorite quote. ; o;


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Hallyx. The tank has been running for 4 1/2 months, so every surface is probably crawling with bacteria by now. Interesting to know that about rinsing the media - I remember when I had a saltwater tank, I was told to never, ever do that. Don't know if I'd risk it, still... It's good to know that it didn't instantly kill the bacteria, though.

Lol, I love that too! "Bacteria ain't that wimpy." :lol:


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've put my betta into 100% untreated tap water befote, back in my less careful and more scatterbrained days. *ducks behind table* It was 30 mins before I realized my mistake. I dosed the tank with Prime and although my betta was clampy and generally unhappy for a while, there was no lasting damage. Although you would never want to put untreated water in your tank, it won't immediately nuke every living thing in there.


----------

